

The most comprehensive guide about Soundcloud ever, is out now. - budivoogt

Hi, I&#x27;m Budi.<p>I spent the last two months writing the most extensive guide about Soundcloud ever. It&#x27;s called The Soundcloud Bible, and it just launched.<p>I actually run a record label and manage artists, and decided to do this once I had discovered that no one had published anything that really covered everything about the subject. Seeing as I have been working with electronic artists on a daily basis for the past two years, and have been using Soundcloud to market them, I had a solid base of experience and insight to work with.<p>The result is a 100+ page book that covers not only Soundcloud, but also how how to leverage it to score label deals and get blog support. A valuable guide for both musicians and industry professionals alike.<p>You can find a sample chapter of the book on the launch page.<p>And you can find the launch page here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.budivoogt.com&#x2F;soundcloudbible<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts and will answer any questions the best I can.<p>- Budi
======
prismo
We are very lucky to have you Budi! You're helping countless people by sharing
this. Thanks!

------
pryzi
Amazing compilation of knowledge, so helpful!

------
NauZeatedDJ
Looks really good man! I can't wait!

